# 20's on a lemans



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

i have a 1972 lemans and i have 20in foose rims off an 06 grand prix i cant seem to find adapters for these two bolt patterns anywhere , anyone know where to find some?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you a drug dealer or something? Why would you even want to do that?


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Are you a drug dealer or something? Why would you even want to do that?


:lol: well everyone does have their personal preference though, that certainly wouldn't be mine though :lol:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Pontiachris said:


> i have a 1972 lemans and i have 20in foose rims off an 06 grand prix i cant seem to find adapters for these two bolt patterns anywhere , anyone know where to find some?


20s on a 72 Lemans. WAY TOO GETTO.  

Just can't see that being done to such a cool car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pontiachris said:


> i have a 1972 lemans and i have 20in foose rims off an 06 grand prix


1. Those rims won't fit.

2. They'd look gay if they did.

3. You're posting in the wrong section.

4. 20's do not look good on modern Grand Prixs to begin with.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Foose wheels seem to be pretty basic, even 'old school' in their design other than the diameter. But 20s look strange on any car from that era, IMO. Ghetto, gangster, drug dealer, gay and other terms that people might use seem to bear that out. That plus the fact that you can't find the adapters for it. That would indicate that there's no interest. If there was, the adapters would be available. That, in itself, speaks volumes.......


----------

